# GERMANY - By Emarg



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

*GERMANY*​ 





Welcome to the new thread of *Germany*, a new part of the collection of threads of the countries and cities of the world:








 Argentina (Country)
Argentina: Buenos Aires
Andorra
Belgium
Brazil
Chile
Colombia
England: Country
England: London
Germany
Ireland
Italy
Liechtenstein
Luxembourg
Netherlands
Northern Ireland
Panama
Perú
Portugal
Scotland
Spain
Switzerland
Uruguay
USA: Boston
USA: California
USA: New York
Wales









*BERLIN*

-*Berlín: City Overview*
-*Berlín*: Arriving in the city on Train
-*Berlín*: Brandenburg Gate
-*Berlín*: Cathedral & Churches of Berlin
-*Berlín*: Central Station (Berlin Hauptbahnhof)
-*Berlín*: Ostbahnhof Station
-*Berlín*: Red Town Hall (Rotes Rathaus)
-*Berlín*: Reichstag
-*Berlín*: Sony Center
-*Berlín*: S-Bahn & U-Bahn
-*Berlín*: Tramways of Berlín


*FRANKFURT*

-*Frankfurt: City Overview*
-*Frankfurt*: Arriving in Frankfurt on Train
-*Frankfurt*: Central Station (frankfurt Hauptbahnhof)
-*Frankfurt*: South Station (Frankfurt Südbahnhof)
-*Frankfurt*: Skyscrapers Frankfurt
-*Frankfurt*: Tramways


*HAMBURG*

-*Hamburg: City Overview*


*HANNOVER*

-*Hannover*: Hannover Hauptbahnhof (Central Station)


*NEUSCHWANSTEIN*

-*Neuschwanstein Castle*


*MUNICH*

-*Munich: City Overview*
-*Munich*: Arriving in Munich on Train
-*Munich*: Central Station (Munich Hauptbahnhof)
-*Munich*: Frauenkirche & Peterskirche
-*Munich*: Münchner Residenz (Former Royal Palace of Bavaria)
-*Munich*: New Town Hall (Neues Rathaus)
-*Munich*: Tramways of Munich


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

*Munich: City Overview *


















*City: Munich
State: Bavaria
Set: City Overview *



Munich is the capital city of Bavaria, the second most populous German federal state. With a population of around 1.5 million, plus 6 millions in its metropolitan area. It's a global centre of art, science, technology, finance, publishing, culture, innovation, education, business, and tourism and enjoys a very high standard and quality of living, reaching first in Germany and third worldwide. The name of the city derives from the monks of the Benedictine order, who ran a monastery at the place that was later to become the Old Town of Munich; hence the monk depicted on the city's coat of arms. Munich was first mentioned in 1158. Catholic Munich strongly resisted the Reformation and was a political point of divergence during the resulting Thirty Years' War, but remained physically untouched despite an occupation by the Protestant Swedes. Once Bavaria was established as a sovereign kingdom in 1806, it became a major European centre of arts, architecture, culture and science. In 1918, during the German Revolution, the ruling house of Wittelsbach, which had governed Bavaria since 1180, was forced to abdicate in Munich and a short-lived socialist republic was declared. In the 1920s, Munich became home to several political factions, among them the NSDAP. The first attempt of the Nazi movement to take over the German government in 1923 with the Beer Hall Putsch was stopped by the Bavarian police in Munich with gunfire. After the Nazis' rise to power, Munich was declared their "Capital of the Movement". During World War II, Munich was heavily bombed and more than 50% of the entire city and up to 90% of the historic centre were destroyed. After the end of postwar American occupation in 1949, there was a great increase in population and economic power during the years of Wirtschaftswunder, or "economic miracle". Unlike many other German cities which were heavily bombed, Munich restored most of its traditional cityscape and hosted the 1972 Summer Olympics. The 1980s brought strong economic growth, high-tech industries and scientific institutions, and population growth. The city is home to major corporations like BMW, Siemens, MAN, Linde, Allianz and MunichRE.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^


Video:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos from Munich, Emarg  :cheers:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

Thanks :bowtie:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

*Munich: Frauenkirche & Peterskirche *


















*City: Munich
State: Bavaria
Set: Frauenkirche & Peterskirche *



The Frauenkirche serves as the cathedral of the Archdiocese of Munich and it's considered a symbol of the Bavarian capital city. Because of local height limits, the church towers are widely visible. It was constructed from red brick in the late Gothic style within only 20 years. The building is designed very plainly, without rich Gothic ornaments and its buttresses moved into and hidden in the interior. This, together with the two tower's special design (battered upwards, etc.), lets the construction, mighty anyway, look even more enormous and gives it a near-modern appearance according to the principle of "less is more". Also in this set, the St. Peter's Church. Its interior is dominated by the high altar to which Erasmus Grasser contributed the figure of Saint Peter. Among other masterpieces of all periods are five Gothic paintings by Jan Polack and several altars by Ignaz Günther.




*Frauenkirche*


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

*Peterskirche*


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^


Video:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

*Munich: Münchner Residenz *


















*City: Munich
State: Bavaria
Set: Münchner Residenz *



The Residenz in central Munich is the former royal palace of the Wittelsbach monarchs of Bavaria. It's the largest city palace in Germany and is today open to visitors for its architecture, room decorations, and displays from the former royal collections. The complex of buildings contains ten courtyards and displays 130 rooms. The three main parts are the Königsbau (near the Max-Joseph-Platz), the Alte Residenz (Old Residenz; towards the Residenzstraße) and the Festsaalbau (towards the Hofgarten). A wing of the Festsaalbau contains the Cuvilliés Theatre since the reconstruction of the Residenz after World War II. It also houses the Herkulessaal (Hercules Hall), the primary concert venue for the Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra. The Byzantine Court Church of All Saints (Allerheiligen-Hofkirche) at the east side is facing the Marstall, the building for the former Court Riding School and the royal stables.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^


Video:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates, Emarg; keep them coming :cheers:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

*Munich: Hauptbahnhof (Central Station) *


















*City: Munich
State: Bavaria
Set: Central Station (Hautbahnhof) *




München Hauptbahnhof is one of the three stations with long distance services in Munich, the others being München Ost and München-Pasing. München Hauptbahnhof sees about 450,000 passengers a day, which puts it on par with other large stations in Germany, such as Hamburg Hauptbahnhof and Frankfurt (Main) Hauptbahnhof. It is classified by Deutsche Bahn as a category 1 station, one of 21 in Germany and two in Munich, the other being München Ost. The mainline station is a terminal station with 32 platforms. The subterranean S-Bahn with 2 platforms and U-Bahn stations with 6 platforms are through stations. The first Munich station was built about 800 metres to the west in 1839. A station at the current site was opened in 1849 and it has been rebuilt numerous times, including to replace the main station building, which was badly damaged during World War II.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^


Video:


----------



## Dr.Seltsam (May 28, 2008)

Cool photos!
Fortunately the main building of the central station will be built new:



EMArg said:


>





sergio-m said:


> fotos by @graffotosergio2
> 
> picture upload sites





sergio-m said:


> http://postimage.org/index.php?lang=german


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^

This project is great. The station as it is now is in great shape, but it certainly has the style and design of another era.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

*Berlin: Reichstag *


















*City: Berlin
State: Berlin
Set: Reichstag*



The Reichstag was constructed to house the Imperial Diet of the German Empire. It was opened in 1894 and housed the Diet until 1933, when it was severely damaged after being set on fire. After World War II, the building fell into disuse; the parliament of the German Democratic Republic (the Volkskammer) met in the Palast der Republik in East Berlin, while the parliament of the Federal Republic of Germany (the Bundestag) met in the Bundeshaus in Bonn. The ruined building was made safe against the elements and partially refurbished in the 1960s, but no attempt at full restoration was made until after German reunification on 3 October 1990, when it underwent a reconstruction led by architect Norman Foster. After its completion in 1999, it once again became the meeting place of the German parliament: the modern Bundestag. The term Reichstag, when used to connote a diet, dates back to the Holy Roman Empire. The building was built for the Diet of the German Empire, which was succeeded by the Reichstag of the Weimar Republic. The latter would become the Reichstag of Nazi Germany, which left the building (and ceased to act as a parliament) after the 1933 fire and never returned, using the Kroll Opera House instead; the term Reichstag has not been used by German parliaments since World War II. In today's usage, the word Reichstag (Imperial Diet Building) refers mainly to the building, while Bundestag (Federal Diet) refers to the institution.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^


Video:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

*Berlin: Brandeburg Gate*


















*City: Berlin
State: Berlin
Set: Brandenburg Gate*



The Brandenburg Gate is an 18th-century neoclassical monument in Berlin, built on the orders of Prussian king Frederick William II after the temporary restoration of order during the Batavian Revolution.[1] One of the best-known landmarks of Germany, it was built on the site of a former city gate that marked the start of the road from Berlin to the town of Brandenburg an der Havel, which used to be capital of the Margraviate of Brandenburg. It is located in the western part of the city centre of Berlin within Mitte, at the junction of Unter den Linden and Ebertstraße, immediately west of the Pariser Platz. One block to the north stands the Reichstag building, which houses the German parliament (Bundestag). The gate is the monumental entry to Unter den Linden, a boulevard of linden trees which led directly to the royal City Palace of the Prussian monarchs. Throughout its existence, the Brandenburg Gate was often a site for major historical events and is today considered not only as a symbol of the tumultuous history of Europe and Germany, but also of European unity and peace.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^


Video:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

*Berlin: Central Station (Berlin Hauptbahnhof)*


















*City: Berlin
State: Berlin
Set: Central Station*


Berlin Hauptbahnhof is located on the site of the historic Lehrter Bahnhof, and until it opened as a main line station, it was a stop on the Berlin S-Bahn suburban railway temporarily named Berlin Hauptbahnhof–Lehrter Bahnhof. The station is operated by DB Station&Service, a subsidiary of Deutsche Bahn AG, and is classified as a Category 1 station, one of 21 in Germany and four in Berlin, the others being Berlin Gesundbrunnen, Berlin Südkreuz and Berlin Ostbahnhof. Lehrter Bahnhof (Lehrte Station) opened in 1871 as the terminus of the railway linking Berlin with Lehrte, near Hanover, which later became Germany's most important east-west main line. In 1882, with the completion of the Stadtbahn (City Railway, Berlin's four-track central elevated railway line, which carries both local and main line services), just north of the station, a smaller interchange station called Lehrter Stadtbahnhof was opened to provide connections with the new line. This station later became part of the Berlin S-Bahn. In 1884, after the closure of nearby Hamburger Bahnhof (Hamburg Station), Lehrter Bahnhof became the terminus for trains to and from Hamburg. Following heavy damage during World War II, limited services to the main station were resumed, but then suspended in 1951. In 1957, with the railways to West Berlin under the control of East Germany, Lehrter Bahnhof was demolished, but Lehrter Stadtbahnhof continued as a stop on the S-Bahn. In 1987, it was extensively renovated to commemorate Berlin's 750th anniversary. After German reunification it was decided to improve Berlin's railway network by constructing a new north-south main line, to supplement the east-west Stadtbahn. Lehrter Stadtbahnhof was considered to be the logical location for a new central station.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^


Video:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Germany


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

*Berlin: Selection of Churches *


















*City: Berlin
State: Berlin
Set: Selection of Churches*



Following next, a selection of churches of Berlin, from the iconic cathedral (Berliner Dom), who partly managed to survive the wars, to other temples with more complex or more simple styles:






*BERLINER DOM*















































*ST. HEDWIGS-KATHEDRALE*


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

*NIKOLAIKIRCHE*



























*RUINE DER FRANZISKANER KLOSTERKIRCHE*





































*ST. MARIENKIRCHE*


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^


Video:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates once again from Germany


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

*Berlin: East Station (Ostbahnhof)*


















*City: Berlin
State: Berlin
Set: East Station*



Berlin Ostbahnhof (German for Berlin East railway station) is a main line railway station is located in the Friedrichshain quarter, now part of Friedrichshain-Kreuzberg borough, and has undergone several name changes in its history. It was known as Berlin Hauptbahnhof from 1987 to 1998, a name now applied to Berlin's new central station at the former Lehrter station. Alongside Berlin Zoologischer Garten station it was one of the city's two main stations; however, it has declined in significance since the opening of the new Hauptbahnhof on 26 May 2006, and many mainline trains have been re-routed on the North–South mainline through the new Tiergarten tunnel, bypassing Ostbahnhof.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^


Video:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

*Berlin: S-Bahn y U-Bahn *


















*City: Berlin
State: Berlin
Set: S-Bahn y U-Bahn *



The Berlin S-Bahn has been in operation under this name since December 1930, having been previously called the special tariff area Berliner Stadt-, Ring- und Vorortbahnen. It complements the Berlin U-Bahn and is the link to many outer-Berlin areas, such as Berlin Schönefeld Airport. In its first decades of operation, the trains were steam-drawn; even after the electrification of large parts of the network, a number of lines remained under steam. Today, the term S-Bahn is used in Berlin only for those lines and trains with third-rail electrical power transmission and the special Berlin S-Bahn loading gauge. The third unique technical feature of the Berlin S-Bahn, the automated mechanical train control[clarification needed], is being phased out and replaced by a communications-based train control system specific to the Berlin S-Bahn. Also, the Berlin U-Bahn is a major part of the city's public transport system. Together with the S-Bahn, a network of suburban train lines, and a tram network that operates mostly in the eastern parts of the city, it serves as the main means of transport in the capital. Opened in 1902, the U-Bahn serves 173 stations spread across ten lines, with a total track length of 151.7 kilometres (94.3 mi), about 80% of which is underground. Trains run every two to five minutes during peak hours, every five minutes for the rest of the day and every ten minutes in the evening. Over the course of a year, U-Bahn trains travel 132 million km (82.0 million mi), and carry over 400 million passengers. In 2017, 553.1 million passengers rode the U-Bahn. The entire system is maintained and operated by the Berliner Verkehrsbetriebe, commonly known as the BVG.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^


Video:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

*Berlin: Tramways *


















*City: Berlin
State: Berlin
Set: Tramways*



The Straßenbahn Berlin (main tram system) is one of the oldest tram networks in the world having its origins in 1865 and is operated by Berliner Verkehrsbetriebe (BVG), which was founded in 1929. It is notable for being the third-largest tram system in the world, after Melbourne and St. Petersburg. Berlin's streetcar system is made up of 22 lines that operate across a standard gauge network, with almost 800 stops and measuring almost 190 kilometres (120 mi) in route length and 430 kilometres (270 mi) in line length. Nine of the lines, called Metrotram, operate 24 hours a day and are identified with the letter "M" before their number; the other thirteen lines are regular city tram lines and are identified by just a line number. Most of the recent network is within the confines of the former East Berlin—tram lines within West Berlin having been replaced by buses during the division of Berlin. However the first extension into West Berlin opened in 1994 on today's M13. In the eastern vicinity of the city there are also three private tram lines that are not part of the main system, whereas to the south-west of Berlin is the Potsdam tram system, with its own network of lines.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^


Video:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

And the arrival in Munich from the High-Speed Train:


----------

